# Netflix Watch Instantly



## Stuart Sweet

I really enjoy this service. It's my go-to whenever there's nothing on... as long as I'm in front of a computer or anywhere in wi-fi range.


----------



## Chris Blount

Yeah, definitely nice. Their online content has been getting better over the past year which is a plus.


----------



## houskamp

I have a 20' hdmi and a 20' optical cable (the one that fits laptops with 3.5 jacks).. lets me run full res and DD5.1 from laptop to my main tv/surround sound.. works great.. even reconizes tv as second monitor and asks if you want it to stay full screen while you work on the other screen..


----------



## rad1367066121

While technically it's nice I hardly use it. Probably 90% of the movies I've tried to see if it was available via streaming, and I'm not talking just new releases but onces at least 2 years or older, aren't available. Add more content and I'd be happy to use it.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121

Many of the most popular stuff won't be available for 7 years after it is released, until the studios start cutting new contracts with HBO and other premium channels.. Amazing, they push a movie out to PPV within weeks of theaters, which hurts there revenue I am sure, yet they won;t take advantage of another way to get movies to customers that would bring them more revenue. Hollywood..


----------



## The Merg

We use it a lot at home. The wife likes to watch TV series and I'll watch some older movies that I didn't get to see.

BTW, great name Lamont...

- Merg


----------



## bonscott87

Wife uses it a ton. She'll plop down and find some old (or new) suspense thriller or some sort and she's good to go.


----------



## MartyS

We use it quite a bit as well. I just wish more of the devices would offer searching, like ROKU and AppleTV in the streaming library. My Bluray doesn't do that, and I have to search online or with the iPad to find something to put in the queue, rather than selecting it from the device.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I also use watch instantly. I wish everything was streamed and no more DVD's


----------



## MartyS

I gotta believe that they're trying... just don't think the studios will let them.


----------



## gulfwarvet

My family and I really enjoy NetFlix, especially the must see kids shows for the little one.


----------



## MartyS

I use it a lot when the grandkids are here. There's tons of stuff out there that they like.


----------



## Mike Lang

The kids like to use the Wii to stream Netflix movies when the DVR runs dry.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Basement = Wii
Sons room = XBOX
Daughters room = her laptop
Living Room = Roku

Im going to add another Roku to the Master Bedroom


----------



## The Merg

Family Room - Wii, PS3, TV
Me - iPod Touch or Laptop

Need to do something so I can get it upstairs in the bedroom.

- Merg


----------



## MartyS

The Merg said:


> Family Room - Wii, PS3, TV
> Me - iPod Touch or Laptop
> 
> Need to do something so I can get it upstairs in the bedroom.
> 
> - Merg


Apple TV or Roku.. probably Roku... gives you a lot more than APpleTV and usually more than most Blurays.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

What about connection speed?

I get just about 6Mb/s. Is that enough?

Mike


----------



## Dave291367066120

MicroBeta said:


> What about connection speed?
> 
> I get just about 6Mb/s. Is that enough?
> 
> Mike


I have 5mb, and it worked fine the few times I used it.


----------



## MartyS

MicroBeta said:


> What about connection speed?
> 
> I get just about 6Mb/s. Is that enough?
> 
> Mike


I'm on a 6 mb DSL line, which rarely gets over 5mb and it workes magnificently.


----------



## houskamp

works fine on my 5/768 line here


----------



## bonscott87

Should be plenty fine on a 6 meg connection. I rarely had any problems on my 6 meg Uverse connection before I upgraded speeds. Then again with Uverse there is no "throttling" and I get my full 6 megs I pay for unlike when I was with cable. So it really all depends on your ISP and if you can sustain a solid connection. It doesn't cost anything extra to stream from Netflix if you're already a member so try it out. If you don't have Netflix you can get a free 14 day trial.


----------



## barryb

MicroBeta said:


> What about connection speed?
> 
> I get just about 6Mb/s. Is that enough?
> 
> Mike


Works great on my 3MB connection.


----------



## The Merg

MartyS said:


> Apple TV or Roku.. probably Roku... gives you a lot more than APpleTV and usually more than most Blurays.


Was actually thinking about a Roku. Here's where things get interesting for me though... I don't have a CAT5 connection upstairs in the bedroom, but I do have an extra router up there that I use as a wireless bridge/access point. Plus, my TV only has two component connections (1080i/480p and 480p/480i) and I am already using the 1080i one for my R22.

- Merg


----------



## MartyS

The Merg said:


> Was actually thinking about a Roku. Here's where things get interesting for me though... I don't have a CAT5 connection upstairs in the bedroom, but I do have an extra router up there that I use as a wireless bridge/access point. Plus, my TV only has two component connections (1080i/480p and 480p/480i) and I am already using the 1080i one for my R22.
> 
> - Merg


A lot of people I know are going to Bluray units that have a lot of streaming built in, like those from Sony, since you have the added bebfit of Bluray. But e big advantage of the Roku is the ability to search and select from the streaming library. That sone thing that nothing I have, other than the Apple TV can do.


----------



## Vinny

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I also use watch instantly. I wish everything was streamed and no more DVD's


I recently changed from DVD and Instant to just instant.

Mainly watching movies and TV Series.


----------



## dorfd1

I am able to watch netflix on 3 devices at once and I have a 5/768 connection also.


----------



## Athlon646464

SMOKE said:


> I have a 20' hdmi and a 20' optical cable (the one that fits laptops with 3.5 jacks).. lets me run full res and DD5.1 from laptop to my main tv/surround sound.. works great.. even reconizes tv as second monitor and asks if you want it to stay full screen while you work on the other screen..


Interesting that you get 5.1 from your laptop. From what I've read elsewhere, only the PS3 & Apple TV currently support that with the current Netflix API.

I have 2 WD Live Plus units. and they work flawlessly with my Charter Cable 10 Meg download speed, even when both units are being used at the same time for HD content.

I do not get DD 5.1 yet, however. I'm anxiously waiting for an update so that I will have that in my home theater setup.

Also - recently Netflix signed a deal with CBS to allow streaming of their catalog beginning sometime in April. Star Trek fans rejoice!! Including TNG!!! Their business model is to eventually move to all streaming.


----------



## houskamp

Athlon646464 said:


> Interesting that you get 5.1 from your laptop.


not sure how many titles are 5.1 but I do know one I watched a couple weeks ago had it (I heard the back channel lite up)... I do know I don't seem to get it thru reg jacks.. Have to have the special optical 3.5mm plug... good ol' monoprice had them cheap enough


----------



## dodge boy

I use Netflix in my living room with my Logitec Revue or my DirecTv HR22 (using playon on my PC) or on my laptop, my computer room I use my pc and TV as a second monitor or another HR22. My bed room has an HR24 and the kids room uses a PC, Xbox or HR23 to stream and the G/Fs desktop in the dining room, I am going to remodel the kitchen and add an R22 or another HR22, depends what I pull out of the closet, I also stream Netflix to an R22 in my garage... I think I watch too much TV


----------



## Go Beavs

Athlon646464 said:


> Interesting that you get 5.1 from your laptop. From what I've read elsewhere, only the PS3 & Apple TV currently support that with the current Netflix API.
> 
> I have 2 WD Live Plus units. and they work flawlessly with my Charter Cable 10 Meg download speed, even when both units are being used at the same time for HD content.
> 
> I do not get DD 5.1 yet, however. I'm anxiously waiting for an update so that I will have that in my home theater setup.
> 
> *Also - recently Netflix signed a deal with CBS to allow streaming of their catalog beginning sometime in April. Star Trek fans rejoice!! Including TNG!!! Their business model is to eventually move to all streaming.*


I recently signed up for the streaming service only. I had been thinking about it for a while but never really looked into it until I got the new AppleTV.

I have to say, WOW, there's lots of good stuff to watch! I didn't realize how many TV shows were available! I've been watching BSG on the iPad while working out in the AM. Very cool. The addition of the Star Trek library is welcome addition.


----------



## Athlon646464

SMOKE said:


> not sure how many titles are 5.1 but I do know one I watched a couple weeks ago had it (I heard the back channel lite up)...


Full list updated here: DD 5.1 Netflix Streaming

It would be interesting to me if you can confirm that any of the titles in that list work for you with DD 5.1. Does your AVR indicate Dolby Digital 5.1?


----------



## stewp97

Has anyone else noticed that some movies that were available to watch instantly no longer are? Around the 1st of March we lost several movies that were in our watch instantly queue. Most of the ones we noticed were Looney Tune movies. I think Christmas Vacation was in there too.

peter


----------



## Athlon646464

stewp97 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that some movies that were available to watch instantly no longer are? Around the 1st of March we lost several movies that were in our watch instantly queue. Most of the ones we noticed were Looney Tune movies. I think Christmas Vacation was in there too.
> 
> peter


I've seen a few DVDs removed as well, too. Most notably for me is the PBS Ken Burns Baseball series. It was available at one time, now it is not.


----------



## Christopher Gould

stewp97 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that some movies that were available to watch instantly no longer are? Around the 1st of March we lost several movies that were in our watch instantly queue. Most of the ones we noticed were Looney Tune movies. I think Christmas Vacation was in there too.
> 
> peter


I have a friend who likes the movie "over the top". She streams it while she doing stuff around the house to listen to the music. She said she streamed it one day and a couple of days later it wasnt available.


----------



## Athlon646464

Update:

As of April 12th I have 5.1 when using my WD Live Plus!

I like the new Netflix API a lot, too.

This is interesting - when the description of the TV show/movie first appears on the screen it indicates [HD] instantly along with the rest of the info about the program. The [5.1] symbol seems to appear a split second after everything else. It's almost as if it is testing my connection first. In any case, I can see if 5.1 is available on my screen before I watch. Very cool.

I tested TV's 'Mission Impossible', TV's 'Lost' and TV's 'Prison Break' this morning. All had HD & 5.1 except for Prison Break (HD only, and not available with 5.1).

I also like the new look of Netflix's web site on the movie/TV description pages.


----------

